# Bảng báo giá điều hòa âm trần Daikin gas R32 mẫu mới 2019 – Giá lấy sỉ từ kho Daikin



## adkytl (11 Tháng mười một 2019)

*Loại dàn lạnh thổi tròn 360 độ (New Cassette Round Flow):*

Với sự tiên phong về công nghệ trong ngành điều hòa không khí, Daikin mang lại những giải pháp độc đáo, thỏa mãn yêu cầu của khách hàng về một không gian thương mại phong cách với điều hòa thương mại SkyAir:







*Tính năng nổi bật:*

Có tổng cộng 18 kiểu thổi gió (Dễ dàng lắp đặt tại bất kì vị trí nào trên trần)
Phân bổ không khí lạnh đều khắp không gian phòng bằng luồng gió thổi 360 độ
Tiết kiệm năng lương nhờ vào chỉ số CSPF cao (4.67)
Điều khiển lưu lượng gió 3 tốc độ (Low/Medium/High)
Mặt nạ được phủ lớp vật liệu chống bụi
Dàn tản nhiệt hợp kim nhôm Micro Channel cho hiệu suất cao
Dàn nóng mới có thiết kế gọn & trọng lượng nhẹ


*CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO - HỆ THỐNG ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN*
*Tư vấn & Thiết kế - Thi công hệ thống Máy lạnh Âm trần *

Là hệ thống đại lý chuyên dụng của Daikin Việt Nam, Chúng tôi nhận cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm điều hòa không khí với đầy đủ chủng loại, mẫu mã, công suất gồm dòng RoomAir loại treo tường dân dụng & dòng thương mại SkyAir Âm trần Cassette, Áp trần, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng, Hệ thống Multi,...với mức giá thành tốt nhất.






*ĐIỀU HÒA DAIKIN SKYAIR - LOẠI CASSETTE THỔI TRÒN 360 ĐỘ FCFC SERIES MODEL MỚI NHẤT RA MẮT 11/2019 *

*DÃY CÔNG SUẤT RỘNG HƠN TỪ 1.5HP ĐẾN 6.0HP, NHIỀU LỰA CHỌN HƠN VỚI MỨC GIÁ HẤP DẪN*











*Tạo luồng gió thổi tròn 360 độ (Round Flow)*

Dễ dàng cảm nhận được cảm giác sảng khoái ngay từ những bước khởi động đầu tiên
Cánh đảo gió thiết kế mới rộng hơn giúp nhiệt độ được phân bổ đồng đều hơn, không "Điểm chết" (Khu vực quá lạnh hoặc quá nóng)






*Tùy chọn các kiểu thổi gió phù hợp với kiểu thiết kế nội thất*

Cung cấp 18 chế độ thổi gió giúp bạn dễ dàng lắp nó ở bất kì vị trí nào trên trần






*Điều khiển lưu lượng gió 3 tốc độ (Thấp/Trung Bình/Cao và Tự động)*

Cung cấp 3 chế độ kiểm soát lưu lượng gió (Dễ dàng điều chỉnh bằng chiếc điều khiển từ xa)
_Tiện lợi cho các cửa hàng, nhà hàng vào các thời điểm đông khách hay vắng khách_






*Tiết kiệm năng lượng nhờ vào chỉ số CSPF cao (4.10 đến 5.13)*






*Dàn nóng mới cho thiết kế gọn & trọng lượng nhẹ hơn*

Các dàn nóng model mới cho thiết kế gọn & trọng lượng nhẹ hơn rất nhiều so với model cũ
Việc lắp đặt vào các không gian nhỏ hẹp hoặc giới hạn sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn






Liên hệ tư vấn giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho công trình của bạn miễn phí:






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _*maylanhanhsao.com *_


----------

